

The Harsh Realities of iOS App Distribution - semilshah
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/21/iterations-the-harsh-realities-of-ios-app-distribution/

======
davidkatz
Getting people to care about something is hard, what else is new. If you build
a genuinely great product, distribution will be a lot less of a problem. Many
users will tell their friends, journalists will be receptive.

If you build a 'meh' product, yep, you're going to have a hard time.

~~~
semilshah
Hi David, I definitely agree with you. But there have been a few occasions, at
least, where I've seen a great product and they have initial downloads, but
it's tough to keep sticky. Again, this isn't an apology, but I believe the
burden rests solely on app makers in this case.

------
hboon
It helps to recognize that the iOS app store is only a distribution mechanism
for most developers. Distribution is not a problem. The problem is marketing.
But marketing is a problem for most developers anyway, doesn't matter if you
are building iOS apps or web apps.

So market.

